# Elk killed on Indian Lake



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

http://indianlake.com/hunting.htm

i'm sorry but how the hell is there no form of punishment for this? the article makes it sound as if they were rewarded for the kill!?!?!?!


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I think maybe the State guys look at it like an cow. It was probably someone's livestock. IDK


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

from what i'm gathering a heard of them broke loose from an elk farm a few years back and odnr wanted them shot by anyone who spotted them. was worried they'd spread disease since they don't naturally live in ohio.......bunch of bs either way, i think it'd be neat


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

There is no punishment because there is no established population in ohio, it escaped, was released or wandered in from somewhere they have elk. They disappeared from ohio sometime in the 1800s. We also dont have regulations for other animals that dont live here.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

shouldn't give anyone the right to kill them though in my opinion


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A guy shot a balck bear that he claims charged him in Harrison County near Clendening. No charges yet but a criminal investion is ongoing. 
Wonder what the difference between a bear and an elk? Both used to be native. Foot and mouth disease spreading to the whitetails??


http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2637713/posts

http://www.timesonline.com/bct_news...r-hunter-nets-black-bear-legal-questions.html


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> shouldn't give anyone the right to kill them though in my opinion


That doesn&#8217;t even make any sense. It&#8217;s an escaped exotic animal. They *should *be shot.
Bears are a protected species. Honestly, this is pretty stright forward.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

imo, nothing exotic about an elk


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

There is no Wild Elk population in the state of Ohio. Elk that somehow got off an Elk farm, is not the way the state would start a native elk population anyhow. If this elk was tame, someone could get hurt, I've raised Elk and have seen first hand how nasty they get in the rut. Its pretty much a given that when something such as deer, elk, whatever that gets out of its enclosure the state wants it either caught again, or killed, for various reasons.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i think that the possible disease and safety factors are the reasons they can be shot when they escape from a high fence operation.ohio is far too populated to safely have them in the wild.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I wouldn't say that Elk are an exotic species either. Elk were native to Ohio before settlers moved in, as were buffalo, bear, mountain lions, and wolves. They have re-stocking programs in PA and MI. This elk was obviously one that has gotten loose from a private owner. ODNR has said that they are legal to shoot because of the possibility of disease being spread. Maybe someday they will try to restock elk in SE Ohio. Then it will be illegal to shoot them. Bear on the other hand are naturally spreading back into ohio from PA and WV. ODNR wants this to happen so the "protected" the bears. 

I'd much rather check in an elk then a goat or sheep!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you can bet the boat id shoot it if saw it, 425 pounds of elk will last the winter for sure


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

A Div of Wildlife friend told me years ago an elk in Ohio should be and could be shot at anytime as they have the potential to spread disease to our deer herd. It is assumed they would be captive raised and escapees.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A farm raised elk in Ohio is an exotic, period. Any farm raised "wild" animal has no place running free.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"Thought it was just a LARGE DOE", I reckon!! 
Prob. "charged" them old boys like the bear did in the other post.
I rem. a guy in W.Va. shot a goat(years ago) and checked it in as a "deer"!!
Anybody on here ever see one of those "feral hogs" the DNR want shot in SE Ohio??


----------

